# Coder Job Career Ladder in a Hospital



## dcollick (Nov 6, 2009)

I am hoping that some of you can help me by telling me how your coding career ladder works in your hospital.  What I mean is like are you structured by credentials, years of experience, Inpatient vs. out patient.  Does any one also know if there is an industry standard that is followed?  In our facility we are seperated out by Outpatient then Inpatient then a Revenue Cycle Coordinator.  The pay increases as you climb the ladder.


----------

